# I did it! I did it!



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I made the switch to Orijen! Found a store locally that sells for the same price as chewy.com!

Now I do have a few days left of BBW tho, I know I have to mix it in with Orijen but how much should I use of each brand? Honesty, my boy has a stomach of steel, he's been eating my moms dogs food on the sneak and I would have never known if I didn't catch the chubs chowing down on it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Well if he has a stomach of steel it doesn't matter to much. I have done the same with a 50/50 mix and it worked just fine. Eucanuba to TOTW


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

That's what I was thinking mixing 50/50. If I didn't have any BB left, I think he'd do OK if I just made the switch but I at least have some so I'll just mix it in. Hope he likes it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I always do a quarter new with old then half and half then a quarter old then all new spread out depending on the dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish my mom would feed her dog this food too. She called me up yelling that D ate all of Gidgets food. Well of course he did, it's McDonalds for dogs that crap she feeds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> I wish my mom would feed her dog this food too. She called me up yelling that D ate all of Gidgets food. Well of course he did, it's McDonalds for dogs that crap she feeds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol can't change everyone's ways. D just likes a good cheeseburger now and then 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Tonight I fed him half blue buffalo and half Orijen.....

HE LOVED IT! Wow! I am so upset I didn't change sooner

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boygeorge (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad it worked out for your big boy. We are switching George's food to TOTW, we'll start with 50/50.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

boygeorge said:


> Glad it worked out for your big boy. We are switching George's food to TOTW, we'll start with 50/50.


That's what I did, his stool was a little loose today but I'm sure that's to be expected with a food change and in a few days hopefully it will be back to normal. Good luck with the switch too!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> That's what I did, his stool was a little loose today but I'm sure that's to be expected with a food change and in a few days hopefully it will be back to normal. Good luck with the switch too!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good job! He he told you he'd love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Awesome news!

You'll definitely notice a difference in his health once he's full speed on Orijen. 

The only thing I would recommend is to NOT feed per the bag feeding chart. In my opinion its definitely on the generous side. Whatever amount you feed him on the old food now you can probably feed less in Orijen feed equivalent.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I used to feed him 3 cups a day. It's so hard to tell if he needs less then that bc he LOVES this food

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Feed him by the bag and adjust it if he gains or drops too much weight. Thats pretty common practice on a food switch.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

That's goood DM, my dog liked the bbw but he loves orijen!! He likes the fish one the most but man it is stanky!


----------



## Storms_Mama (Jan 25, 2013)

Orijen is great high quality food! I did my research and couldn't find anything better! My girl had really bad skin allergies we switched her to orijen six fish and ziwipeak and within a week almost all cleared up, it can be a bit pricey but all the benefits is beyond worth it! But unfortunately like with you there's another dog in house who eats crap for food so she still tries to sneak some junk!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol my friend was telling me yesterday "just switch to natural balance it's great food! Don't spend all that money" I just shook my head and agreed bc he did not care to hear about Orijen. I was paying $60 + tax for blue buffalo wilderness puppy plus a bag of primal freeze dried for $30 twice a month. That comes out to about $120 so much more then the $73 bag of Orijen !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Lol my friend was telling me yesterday "just switch to natural balance it's great food! Don't spend all that money" I just shook my head and agreed bc he did not care to hear about Orijen. I was paying $60 + tax for blue buffalo wilderness puppy plus a bag of primal freeze dried for $30 twice a month. That comes out to about $120 so much more then the $73 bag of Orijen !!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey if you ever make it through the desert let me know! Lol when petclub has sales I can get three large bags for 150 I can stock up for ya! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

must be nice to have Orijen sold locally! I would love to have Kain on it, but I don't want to have to deal with ordering online so I'm stuck with Tractor Supply choices.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

It was nice until Hemi had a reaction to it =\ now he's back on evo but yeah local store here is awesome! Plus frequent buyers rewards.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Kain! It's totally worth it buying from chewy.com! That is what I did when I was feeding kibble  waaaaay cheaper!


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Ebar said:


> It was nice until Hemi had a reaction to it =\ now he's back on evo but yeah local store here is awesome! Plus frequent buyers rewards.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How is evo compared to Orijen? I just found a feed store an hour away that sells evo.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

As far as ratings go I've noticed most places rate it higher than orijen for me I liked orijen as far as price and recalls go. Evo has had a couple over the yrs but all but one (I think) were just precautions. Its all my dogs are on it and my weiners (yes I have weiners) both slimmed down to a real healthy weight and their coats are the best they have ever been. Also energy for days! Hemis coat is getting better and he's got a ton more energy. So for my fam lol I love it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Hey if you ever make it through the desert let me know! Lol when petclub has sales I can get three large bags for 150 I can stock up for ya! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Omg I'm just seeing this now! Thank you! Please let me know and I will totally do that! Hey, how far are you from Palm Springs? I know for some places in AZ it's not too far. Maybe when I'm at the Palm Springs house you and Hemi can take the trip out there

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Not too far I'm about 2 hours maybe just a little more depending how I drive that day lol but yeah their sales happen a lot. Ill let you know when the next one is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ebar said:


> It was nice until Hemi had a reaction to it =\ now he's back on evo but yeah local store here is awesome! Plus frequent buyers rewards.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really? His rash was from Orijen? What about a different type of Orijen? I mean, I like feeding puppy for D bc he still is a puppy, but I know many who feed puppies regular food.

I did notice tho, D kinda craps more on it, but less. On BBW he would crap twice a day but they were HUGE piles. Now, it's less, but he goes more often. Like today, he already went 3x already. Usually it's not more then that, but he did eat dinner early tonight so he may go one more time. I just thought it would be less not more then before

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I definately couldn't be 100% sure it was the orijen but everything I've done together has been working and if it stays cleared up ill keep it like this lol. I may switch back over to a different type of orijen later but for his puppy life ill keep it simple

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Kain said:


> must be nice to have Orijen sold locally! I would love to have Kain on it, but I don't want to have to deal with ordering online so I'm stuck with Tractor Supply choices.


Do you have a care a lot there?


----------



## Manos (Nov 8, 2013)

I also give Orijen to my 7 months old pup and she loves it the price here in Greece is 75 euro (103 usd) for the 13 kilos puppy large sack.
Cuz its a new brand here in Greece most get confused about the amount they have to give to their dogs but im not thx to internet.
Also she has now a more silky coat and more energy (than when i used to give her Royal Canin,which btw is the most popular here in Greece even though i dont understand why)


----------



## ZeusTheMoose (Jan 22, 2014)

i know this thread is a little old but i thought i would share my experiences with making the switch. Since i wanted to make the switch as fast as I could to Orijen and get Eukenuba out of the picture I used this and it seemed to work out quite well. Just wanted to add in my personal experience with making the switch! 

I mixed Orijen Puppy and Regional with the switch supplement and he seems to have no runny stools 

Fruitables Switch Pet Food Transition Supplement | Free Shipping - Pet360 Pet Parenting Simplified


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Never too late to add to a thread no matter how old lol... I too made the switch to Orijen Regional and I'm happy to confirm everything I've heard about the brand is true. Tyson's fur is shinier, has gotten his appetite back, less scratching, stool is firm, and poop times were reduced! I highly recommend spending the extra money.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

dude forget all that  $80 a 30lb bag is redonkulous!!

Feed a raw diet! Way less expensive, way healthier, poop breaks down in days not weeks,, cleans teeth, shiny coats, all that!
Its not for everyone but forget that kind of $$ for bag food! IMHO


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Since its the best food available in kibble form, not everyone is capable of feeding raw, and it's working just keep doing what you do... more ppl mess up raw than do it right (dnt believe me look at all the "am I messing up raw" threads) its not something a novice should just jump into without months of research....

Most of us who dnt feed raw feed orijen or acana... I know how much it improved my dogs.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

As I said its not for everyone.. some cant handle the blood. And for a 1 or 2 dog home a bag of dogfood is just easy and clean and its all good.. never knocked it.. Just its expense to get a good quality kibble. And then for multiple dogs.. Orijen is great food, love the six fish..
But for that kind of money it better do some good things to your pup..  

And no one should own a bulldog without months of research but we see what happens there too.. Raw isn't so hard just got to research a little to get the portions down,, some folks quite like taking the extra time to care for and feed their dogs,, some more even like cooking for them, and feeding table scraps.
A Raw meaty bone is one of the best ways for a pooch to eat. Helps the teeth and neck and slows down the eating dramatically which allows for digestion. 

If what you are doing is working for you by all means please continue. 
Just offering a suggestion that would save the pocketbook as well as improve the health of your carnivore.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> As I said its not for everyone.. some cant handle the blood. And for a 1 or 2 dog home a bag of dogfood is just easy and clean and its all good.. never knocked it.. Just its expense to get a good quality kibble. And then for multiple dogs.. Orijen is great food, love the six fish..
> But for that kind of money it better do some good things to your pup..
> 
> And no one should own a bulldog without months of research but we see what happens there too.. Raw isn't so hard just got to research a little to get the portions down,, some folks quite like taking the extra time to care for and feed their dogs,, some more even like cooking for them, and feeding table scraps.
> ...


Didnt mean anything by it (and 6 fish is the shit!!!!)... we just had 3 or 4 "I messed up raw" threads last month. Ppl always have the best intentions just not always the knowledge to carry through. I know km feeds raw (hes the biggest acana/orijen advocate here) as does katey, echomac, stan, I believe welder does either a combo or raw, among others with great success. (Me not hunting at this time)I dont want the hassle of grocery shopping for me and the mutts. Easier to scoop into bowl and dash. Once I switch myself over to all game meat my dogs will get the same...

I wasnt trying to contradict or steer anyone from raw just didnt wamt to see a bunch of novice fanciers switch to raw overnight with no idea what it entails.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Didnt mean anything by it (and 6 fish is the >>>>)
> I wasnt trying to contradict or steer anyone from raw just didnt wamt to see a bunch of novice fanciers switch to raw overnight with no idea what it entails.


 6 fish is the ish!!


No offense taken J, I am a promoter of the carnivore diet,, truth be told I am more a fan of the "high prey raw diet" catch and eat so to speak.

Kibble is getting better in some brands, TOTW, Orijen etc.. but daggon pricey!! It does help being here in LA (lower Alabama) woods north, ocean south, fish and wild game galore!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Prices are crazy but I switch from diamond naturals to orijen and im not missing the 1 weekend a month out(my "sacrifice" to offset the price difference) it costs me. Dogs have a better coat, im not covered in hives(im allergic to it I guess), they have more energy and seriously seem more attentive and less lethargic. I could start to see the difference in the 2 feeds in under a month. I dont mind the orice for the benefits. Cant wait to start hunting again so I can just cut all our food costs way down.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

6 fish... lol the natural way


----------

